# Shrimp Safe Internal Filter?



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I just received this little internal filter from Amazon. I ordered it because I liked the design that included the spray bar. I usually wrap a thin layer of foam over the intake slits of internal filters in my shrimp tanks, but this filter seems different in that the internal block of foam is right up against the intake slits. If you zoom in on the picture on Amazon, you will see what I mean. Do you think this would be safe for shrimplets without the foam wrapped around the outside of the filter?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

To me it looks like it has reticulated foam/sponge. In which case I've still heard of people saying tiny shrimplets still able to get past coarse pore foam such as that (usually they are just prefilters and lead to the shrimp being found inside the canister filter alive, for that filter it looks like they would possibly be dead).

Since you have it, inspect it and imagine if any shrimplets are small enough to get through (whether sucked in or crawl through) the sponge pores.
But it is a rather low powered pump/filter and the pores aren't that large so most of the shrimplets should survive to a large enough size to be safe. Unless the sponge inside really collects a lot of food that the shrimplets might find as a attractant and gather there (which it probably will, but then again the pores/sponge would be clogged up, making it a bit safer).


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I should probably set it up inside my cherry shrimp tank and do a test. It is really small, so if it worked well it would be great for a nano tank.


----------



## redavalanche (Dec 7, 2014)

I ran a 2 watt version of this filter in a 10 gallon RCS tank. Did not have any issues with shrimps getting in it. The shrimp did love hanging around the inlets cause of all the goodies there.

After about 6 months I discontinued using it cause it was making VERY loud noises. So for me was more of a quality issue. The design is kinda cool but guess it could have been made better... your mileage may vary


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I wondered about the quality because it wasn't very expensive. This version is 5 watts, so I hope that makes a difference. It is too bad if it isn't good quality, because the design looks promising for small shrimp tanks. I only paid $19.99 Cdn for it, and that included the shipping, so I won't be out much if it doesn't last.


----------

